# Used dump insert question - how do I make it go down???



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quick run down - bought a used dump insert, unknown brand and came with a pump. It appears to be an ez-dumper based on pictures, and now on further inspection it looks like it was formerly an 8' unit they cut down (front angle iron cut and front of dump was rewelded). Got it mounted last night, filled the pump, and hooked up hydro line and used jumper cables to the positive stud on the motor and the body of the pump for the negative (had it sitting in the bed of the truck and it used that as ground!) Went up just fine...

And then I realized, i'm not sure how to make it go down. I was assuming it was a power up/float down like a plow system, but then I realized a plow has a valve/solenoid that opens to let the pressure/fluid flow back, and don't see any such thing on my pump, but again, can't confirm its correct for this dump.

Here is a pic of the pump. The paper towel is covering the breather hole since Tractor Supply didn't have any I'll get one tomorrow. The lever on the top pushed against a plunger that closed a switch/circuit that was wired to a Ford starter-type solenoid that was tied to the motor, but the switch was broke so that was why I just jumped the stud directly.

Only thing i could think of was trying to reverse polarity (make pump spin opposite direction and "suck out" fluid from piston?), but didn't want to blow the motor trying that...

Sorry for the lame-o question, but otherwise it would seem I need to try and sell this pump and get a power up/power down pump.. Such a


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

its a push pull old pump


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Meaning that I should reverse the polarity like I thought to spin the pump in reverse to bring it back down? That's easy to do that now when using jumpers, but I'm not sure how to wire that up for a permanent install... Almost reminds me of a switch/harness I think I saw before for winch...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many solenoids does it have, meaning valves?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

There are no electrical solenoids (see pic above).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kinda hard to see on my phone,,but what's that thing with the two thingies sticking out if it? I thought that was a solenoid?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i will get a vid of how mine works for ya it not power down.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

See below:



JFon101231;1464601 said:


> The lever on the top pushed against a plunger that closed a switch/circuit that was wired to a Ford starter-type solenoid that was tied to the motor, but the switch was broke so that was why I just jumped the stud directly.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you all! Kashman helped me out, though I think dieselss might have been on the right track. I was looking for an electric solenoid, but its manual/internal...

If I swing that lever over (but not all the way), it opens the valve and the body comes down  

I had tried to move it all the way before assuming that you could have it locked in the position and come down while you walked away but either its b/c its old and worn or its a safety thing, but either way, now I can use my new toy !!! :bluebounc

Jeff


----------

